# Power Test Q's



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

I've been training using LTHR for the past 2 seasons. A great deal on a PowerTap/Open Pro setup fell into my lap and I'm going to start training with power next week. I've got a good idea how to set up my zones once I get my FTP test done, my biggest question(s) for now have to do with the test. I've read the blogs on the do's and don'ts, etc... but I was curious what type of FTP test people are using.

I am leaning towards the 30 minute test recommended by Friel. My reasoning is I am familiar with that type of effort since that's what I was doing for my LTHR test. I have been doing this test on the trainer because I want to duplicate the conditions for each test as closely as possible. The longest stretch of flat road near me is a mile at the most. There are some good closed 2-3 mile loops but they are all rolling. I've read about people getting significantly different numbers on the road VS on a trainer, just didn't know if anyone had any thoughts or experience with this.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

I like the trainer for a power test. It allows me to focus on power and not worrying about cars, dogs or other distractions. Nothing like being 25 minutes into a power test on road and have someone screw you up by pulling out in front.


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

Do one on the trainer as a control, then do one on the road. See how much your numbers vary. For some the numbers on the road are alot better and since your training will be on the road you will want to use those numbers to setup your zones.


----------



## jonleestrong (Jan 10, 2011)

I suggest doing it on the road on the loops your were talking about. It's always hard keeping you numbers up going down the loops but that's riding.. I do my test up a mountain with a 3% grade that is 10 miles long. My buddy will only do his on a flat road.


----------



## hrumpole (Jun 17, 2008)

Buy training and racing with a power meter and read it twice.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Neither. I never do power tests. Thats what hrumpole is talking about (I think). If you have the right data, you can get better estimates of ability from racing and group rides than from a test. Just ride with the PT for the next couple months and you should have enough data to figure out the rest.


----------



## EDUC8-or (Jan 2, 2009)

Just ordered the book. I have a set of 404 tubulars that I will probably use for races, and then use the PT for everything else. I might use the PT for some B races to get some data from that. I'd really love to use it for races, but I also love the Zipps. I also figure I can get some good data from the Tuesday and Thursday night hammerfests here in town, they're tougher than any race I've ever entered (I'm a 4 and some local pros and 1's show up) and I'm often surprised I can hang on.


----------

